# T5 bulbs ?



## juniorgrower (Dec 13, 2012)

How often do you change out your t5 bulbs?  I have had the same bulbs for almost a year and was just curious how long they last.  Thanks.


----------



## jmansweed (Dec 14, 2012)

CHange mine about every 18 months. Not sure if thats the recommended time but I find it works for me.


----------



## Growdude (Dec 14, 2012)

jmansweed said:
			
		

> CHange mine about every 18 months. Not sure if thats the recommended time but I find it works for me.


 
Thats about what I get, but I wait till one goes out then replace them all.
Ive read there is very little lumen loss over the life of the bulb.


----------



## Locked (Dec 14, 2012)

I have yet to change out mine and it's been quite a while. Like Growdude I will change them all once one goes out.


----------



## juniorgrower (Dec 15, 2012)

Thanks guys!


----------



## johnnylongjohns (Dec 15, 2012)

I dont change them all if only 1 goes out. It could bea crappy bulb. I replace that one and roll on. If very little lumen loss happens through the life of the bulb, why replace them all? I put a new one in as they fail. They are not HPS bulbs that dwindle as they are used. Why waste them?  Lumen output still burns bright and my plants have zero complaints.


----------



## Locked (Dec 15, 2012)

johnnylongjohns said:
			
		

> I dont change them all if only 1 goes out. It could bea crappy bulb. I replace that one and roll on. If very little lumen loss happens through the life of the bulb, why replace them all? I put a new one in as they fail. They are not HPS bulbs that dwindle as they are used. Why waste them?  Lumen output still burns bright and my plants have zero complaints.




After over a year I would have to say if one goes out it is anything but a crappy bulb. More likely they are reaching the end of their life cycle. I will be changing them all out once one goes out and I will hold on to the ones that still work for emergency use. jmo


----------



## JCChronic (Dec 16, 2012)

My t5 H.Oes are about 3 years old.  I do notice the plants aren't the healthiest looking in the last year but, they're still growing (recently they look kinda decrepit at the bottom), so there you go.  As a middle-aged person myself, I can empathize with the bulbs, they might not be able to output the same as a younger bulb but, there still doing their job well.  (Hmmm...Maybe I'll buy a nice  retirement ballast for the storage closet)


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 2, 2013)

I have one of those and like it.  It is nice to be able to get 10,000 lumens in a 2' fixture.  It is now on loan to a friend as I am not using it.


----------



## applepoop911 (Jan 7, 2013)

they're rated in life hours a 2 ft t5 ho is 20,000 - 36,000 hours depending on what brand you buy


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 11, 2013)

I am the one deleting posts.  Sometimes things do get a little out of hand (like in most forums).   All forums have their ups and downs.  Sometimes there are things going on "behind the scene" that everyone does not see.  Don't let little things scare you off--people do and will disagree.  Ultimately, we are here to grow, so let's get back to that.


----------



## johnnylongjohns (Feb 16, 2013)

"Behind the scenes" ?         Oh.......


----------



## johnnylongjohns (Feb 24, 2013)

Like that?


----------



## Jimmy James (Mar 9, 2013)

I had one of my T5s go out . only been 4 months.?
What is the best T5 I should be getting for Veg. ?
Any on Amazon ?


----------

